# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  برنامه نویسی پورت کام و usb

## solitary

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
از شما در خواست یک راهنمایی دارم .من تصمیم دارم در زمینه برنامه نویسی پورت کام و usb مهارت های لازم رو بدست بیارم.در واقع بخش نرم افزاری کار را انجام دهم.(مثلا از طریق یه اینتر فیس رو pc بتونیم به پورتی داده یا بگیرم و اونو نمایش بدم)
از دوستانی که احتمالا در این زمینه فعالیت می کنند می خواهم کمی از تجربیات خودشون رو برای شروع در اختیار علاقه مندان قرار دهند. اینکه چی بخونم (چه منابعی برای شروع) و در ضمن تا حدودی سی شارپ می دونم ولی میگن C++‎ برای اینکار بهتره نظر شما چیه؟ رو چه ابجکت هایی تمرکز کنم؟
تفاوت در برنامه نوسی پورت کام و usb?
اگر احتمالا موسسه اس هم سراغ دارید(بعبد می دونم باشه) که یادگیری رو سریعتر پیش برد معرفی کنید.
با تشکر
منتظرم

----------


## solitary

دوستان سوالم خیلی پیچیده هست یا کسی نمی خواد جواب بده ؟
هر کس منتظر جواب شما باشه که از کار و زندگیش عقب می افته

----------


## Mehran.GH

سوالتان تکراری بود !

به هر حال برای اینکه با موضوع آشنا شوید اول اینکه زمینه کاری  به نام برنامه نویسی پورت کام و usb وجود ندارد بدلیل اینکه نوشتن برنامه برای استفاده از پورت سریال با استفاده از ابزارهای آماده که در هر محیط برنامه نویسی وجود دارد انجام می شود که صدها کد مثال هم درباره آن موجود است
 بحث این است که این انتقال داده از طریق پورت سریال یک بخش بسیار کوچک است از یک پروژه دانشجویی می تواند باشد و اصولا زمینه کاری یا تخصص  نیست.

USB  هم که اصولا پورت نیست بلکه باس است و  نباید با پورت سریال مقایسه شود و در همان ویکیپدیا که نگاه کنی توضیحات راجع بهش وجود دارد و نیازی به خرید کتاب نیست
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikiped...sal_Serial_Bus

آموزش برای استفاده از پورت سریال در #c  را در اینجا می توانی پیدا کنی 
http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/to...ation-in-c%23/

آموزش به زبان فارسی هم قطعا در گوگل جستجو کنی پیدا می کنی.

در مورد USB  هم کار زیادی لازم نیست انجام دهی چون از طرف تولید کنند هر سخت افزار USB  یک درایور هم ارایه می شود که به زبان ساده ویندوز شما با آن درایور در ارتباط است و نرم افزاری که شما کار می کنید از توابع ویندوز یا توابعی که درایور در اختیار قرار داه استفاده می کنید و کل داستان در چند ساعت قابل یادگیری است.

نیازی به هیچ دوره آموزشی ندارید و تمامی اطلاعات در اینترنت به راحتی قابل جستجو است  فقط نیاز دارید روی یک موضوع هدفمند کار کنید.

یک پروژه ساده برای خودت تعریف کن که مثلا نیاز به استفاده از پورت سریال داشته باشد و بعد کار را شروع کن و اندکی هم اطلاعات درباره الکترونیک یا سخت افزار نیاز داری که با شروع کار و جستجو آن را هم پیدا خواهی کرد.

----------


## solitary

سلام دوست عزیزم
از اینکه وقت گذاشتی و جواب دادی ممنونم 
ولی اگه سخت افزار از طرف شخصی طراحی بشه بازم میشه از اون درایور ها استفاده کرد ؟ایا نیاز به برنامه نویسی درایور مختص اون دستگاه نیست؟؟

----------


## farzadsw

اگه میکروکنترلر شما usb device داشته باشه (مثل میکروکنترلر های arm ) و یا از ic های مخصوص این کار استفاده کنید  ؛ profile های مشخصی هست (hid , modem , ... ) که از هر کدوم که استفاده کنید ؛ برنامه طرف pc  رو مطابق اون مینویسید . 
برای برنامه طرف PC یه کتاب هست به اسم usb complete  . البته بیشتر به عنوان رفنس بهش نگاه کنید نه خود آموز .

----------


## solitary

تشکر farzadsw عزیز

----------

